# Will you do it without an epidural for the second time?



## MyFavSurprise

My first son I had an epidural, the labor was very painful and contractions were constant. With DS2 I didn't have an epidural and it was amazing, I loved the experience..but omg the pushing was incredibly painful! I am afraid to do it without an epidural this time, even though I want to... I am very scared. On one hand, it's something you only get to experience so many times..on the other hand, ouch! I had a dream about it when i first got my BFP this time and I've been worried about it ever since :/


----------



## Kazy

My first two were with epidural. 2nd two without. I plan On going natural this time too because I had issues with my epidural on ds2. I also had my 4th 6 minutes after arriving at the hospital. Was planning on going no meds but wouldn't have had the choice lol. Honestly that labor hardly hurt at all. I mean it was a breeze. I'm hoping for the same experience this time!
With that said.... if I had no issues with the epidural and longer labors I would for sure get one again. Unless you noticed a reason for natural I'd say if it's painful and you need one then get one.


----------



## Amygdala

I've had two natural births, one I HATED and one was really ok. Going natural again this time because to me, the pain relief isn't worth the increased risk of complications. Easy for me to say though as my births have got easier so I'm expecting another easy experience this time. 
If you're scared, I'd highly recommend buying the natal hypnotherapy cd or going to a birthing class that focuses on natural birth. It really does make a difference to your mind set and your anxiety.


----------



## Ellivort

With DD i had an 'epidural', but considering I felt what I think was everything and was up walking moments after birthing her, I don't think it worked the greatest. the anesthesiologist did not have the greatest bedside manner and the experience was unpleasant.

I am considering not having an epidural again. I have a high pain threshold after living with Crohn's for 10 years now.

It's really and individual choice. For me my bad experience first time as led me away from wanting another and I am more inclined to find more natural ways to control my discomfort

Happy decision making, we all have to do what feels right for us! :)


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Thanks for your replies :) I suppose I will just go with the flow during the labor and see how it goes. I healed very quickly last time despite a slow hemorrhage afterward, they almost had to give me an epidural anyway and d&c. I was glad afterward that I did it without the epidural... it was only during the pushing that I wondered why I went without!

After my first labor with the epidural I had back pain in that exact spot, and it kept coming back on and off for 4 years.. I really dont want to experience that again. I figure I will try without but if I decide to get an epidural then so be it!


----------



## Fruitmash

I'm gonna try without an epidural this time, but won't beat myself up about it if I need one. Mine went really well, but the increased risk of complications is something my anxiety riddled brain could do without, last time I completely panicked, they broke my waters and it went from 0-60 in the span of one contraction so I feel more prepared this time


----------



## smileyfaces

This is my third baby and I've never had an epidural. I don't intend to this time around either. But if you feel you need one then definitely go for one if that's what you want to do!


----------



## ClairAye

Definitely! I had an epidural and had it topped up with my first and I don't feel it helped at all. With my second I couldn't have one as my hospital can't offer them, for me the general birth was blissful compared to my first but I feel like the epidural didn't help me at all when I had it, anyway. Plus I have been suffering with back pain from it for almost 4.5 years which would put me off more than the pain of childbirth!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had an epidural with both my induced and natural babies, and if we have any more I will definitely take the epidural again. I love how it lets me relax and enjoy the process, plus get some rest. I've had zero complications from the epidural though, and went right back to normal within an hour or two of birth, so it worked fab for me!


----------



## Jessicahide

I had an epidural with ds1 for other reasons. With ds2 i had one but it only worked on half of my body and he was back to back. After i had him i had pain in my back for a few years where i had it so decided i wouldn't have one again, ds3 and ds4 i didn't have one and i won't with dd1 this time xxx Its all frightening but i think until you are in that moment you just won't know if you will have to have one or not.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never had one. Or pain relief
I hope not too again.


----------



## mara16jade

I guess I'll go against the grain here....

I had an epidural and loved it! When we have #2, I'm definitely getting it again. :thumbup:


----------



## mom2b2013

I have a lot of respect for anyone who can give birth without an epidural. I thought I had a high pain tolerance until I was 5cm dilated and almost passing out from the pain. I honestly don't know how women do it. Unfortunately there were periods when the epidural only worked on half my body, although that was enough to get me through the pain. It also slowed down my labor significantly. I didn't have any pain during the pushing phase which lasted about 40 minutes even though i had a 2nd degree tear. 

This time around I will get the epidural again simply because I don't think I would make it without the pain relief. If you're able to do it without the epidural then great, but don't give yourself a hard time if you need it. :)


----------



## Chiochick

I've had one of each.
My first, I had an epidural. She was a little over 6lbs.
My 2nd, I had a natural birth. He was just under 5lbs.
I much preferred my natural delivery, even though it hurt like hell. I bounced back quicker and felt more involved in my delivery. 
With my epidural (intrathecal) I was able to nap and rest but I was absolutely deadened and had no urge to push. I had to be coached through the entire process and it just felt off.
This time, I really want to go naturally but I know he will definitely be bigger than 5lbs as I'm on progesterone injections. I'm scared it's going to be so much more intense. So I'm going in with an open mind and if I need it, I'm getting it.
I think it's totally a personal preference and if anyone shames anyone else for getting one, punch them in the face because labor and delivery and motherhood is hard no matter what.


----------



## bcos21

Just did it this morning for the second time with no epidural. It was intense but worth it. She was a little bigger than my son and the labor lasted around the same length, 5 hours. It was crazy, fast, intense, and now it's all over with. 
All in all it was amazing, I'd do it again.


----------



## jessmke

I had an epidural with my first and I will be trying really hard not to have one with my second. I was in labour for nearly three days with my first so I had it more so I could rest than for the pain relief. Don't get me wrong, I was in extreme pain but I could manage, I just desperately needed sleep. I don't want one because of the risk of interventions that come with getting one. My first epidural was done very well, I didn't have any pain but I still had feeling, could get up and move around (with help) and could feel contractions and when to push. I really wouldn't have liked it if I was totally numb.


----------



## lucy_x

I had a mobile epi with my first and nothing with my second. I used a tens machine and it really really worked for me. Give it some thought as it may work well for you.

I intend to go in with tens only again this time and hope for the best, with my second I didn't push for long but I think that's because I was well and truly ready, sometimes they get you to push a bit to earlier and it can hurt more or be more exhaustive.


----------



## Zephram

i had an epidural with my first when my induction went wrong and i ended up with a c-section. I was determined to have a VBAC without an epidural for my second and I ended up getting an epidural again as I was in labour for days and had to be augmented and it was necessary that I got some rest. I ended up with a forceps delivery VBAC and a third degree tear and an episiotomy - so, yes, I am glad I got the epidural! :lol: I have felt enough of labour and delivery to know what it feels like and not be precious about it. We are planning on having a third and the first thing I will be doing upon getting to the hospital is requesting an epidural! :lol:


----------



## happynewmom1

I think going with the flow is good in this situation. With my first I was induced and had an epidural. My next two I didn't have one. With our third we were actually at a hospital that made you choose ahead of time so they can make you watch a video and sign stuff before hand.. We didn't get there early enough for that so I said I just wanted the gas and air option. Which they apparently kept forgetting about because I never got any. But whatever.. It's about you and your baby and what's best for you. We are all so different and every labor is different :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_x

My epidural failed with my first and I've been told that that's like btw what will happen again. I essentially gave birth on my own with DS as a result so will probably go without this time around.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not against them. They just are not used as readily in the UK xx


----------



## JT2013

I didn't have an epidural for my first baby but to be honest, I didn't cope particularly well and probably should just have had one. I was adamant I didn't want one though which is why I didn't. This time I'll keep a more open mind I think!


----------



## smileyfaces

JT2013 said:


> I didn't have an epidural for my first baby but to be honest, I didn't cope particularly well and probably should just have had one. I was adamant I didn't want one though which is why I didn't. This time I'll keep a more open mind I think!

I didn't cope well with my first either i think it was mostly because i honestly wasn't expecting it to hurt as much as it did. Now after having my third baby (no epidural for any of them) i can honestly say you go into subsequent labours much better equipped to deal with the pain. Each labour got easier for me and it didn't even cross my mind this time round.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I didn't have one with my first and don't want one with this baby either. It's one of the only things that was ever in my birth plan actually, don't ask me if I want an epidural.


----------



## Dazed125

I had an epidural with my first, my labour slowed
After the epidural and Lasted about 24 hours. I totally intended to have an epidural with my second but I didn't have time, start to finish it was 4 hours and we just madd it to the hospital. It was so nice to get up and showered straight after. I'm now pregnant with my 3rd and intend to do it drug free but I wouldn't rule an epidural out if it's a long labour.


----------



## Wish85

I'm going to go into with the same attitude as the first time - try and get through without but if I feel I need one I will do it.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

smileyfaces said:


> I didn't cope well with my first either i think it was mostly because i honestly wasn't expecting it to hurt as much as it did. Now after having my third baby (no epidural for any of them) i can honestly say you go into subsequent labours much better equipped to deal with the pain. Each labour got easier for me and it didn't even cross my mind this time round.

It's so nice to hear that each labor you felt the pain was easier to handle. I felt very strong having had my second with no epidural and I loved that i was able to do it... I keep telling myself I can do it and I'll go with the flow this time too but again last night I dreampt I went into early labor with this baby (though they told me he was definitely full term) and I told them I wanted an epidural. I think I am just terrified that now I know how intense the pain got, and how hard pushing was, I am freaking myself out! I want to do it without again but instead of feeling ready I am very very scared.

Here in the US people look at you like a nut if you don't get one lol, the assumption seems to be that everyone does! Not that that affects my decision, if anything it makes me less likely to get one since I tend to go against the grain :haha: i honestly just can't get past this fear :shrug:


----------



## PitaKat

Wish85 said:


> I'm going to go into with the same attitude as the first time - try and get through without but if I feel I need one I will do it.

Yep, that's my plan too. Also, I'm going to stay home as long as possible, where I'm comfortable, can eat/drink, and move around as I want. I had an epidural with my first, and a natural birth with my second.


----------



## xmummyxx

I want an epi if I have another at 3 cm I was begging for one last time it's a great thing takes all the pain away


----------



## MyFavSurprise

PitaKat said:


> Yep, that's my plan too. Also, I'm going to stay home as long as possible, where I'm comfortable, can eat/drink, and move around as I want. I had an epidural with my first, and a natural birth with my second.

I did that with my second, I walked around and squatted through contractions....got in the bath until my mom threw a big fit saying it was dangerous :shrug:. Honestly I thought it was false labor still and it wasn't going to progress, my mom forced me to call my husband home from work and then had to kick me out to go to the hospital cuz I was being all nonchalant and sure that they'd be sending me home. I had him 2 hrs after I got to the hospital lol.

Ds1 I was screaming for an epidural by 4cm, ds2 didnt even really hurt until at least 7cm


----------



## Miss_Cellany

Had water birth with my first and wanted one with my second too. But I had to be induced this time so made the decision to have an epidural because I couldn't have water and had to be monitored on the bed. The epidural was amazing.


----------



## sarah1980

I was adamant I didn't want one with my first, the thought of having one made me feel a little queasy! However my labour started with my waters breaking and was hard and fast from then on! I was convinced I'd be close to fully dilated when I arrived at the hospital as it was so sore I was throwing up from the pain! I asked the mw to examine me and I was only 1.5cm! I knew then that I couldn't take it for however long it took me to get to fully dilated and had an epidural straight away. It was great for pain relief but I hated everything else that same with it, the drip and the catheter. So this time I plan to go without, like others have said I hope I'm more prepared for the pain this time, I think I was a little naive last time! However if I feel the need to have one I will. I find these decisions are best made at the time as you never know how you will feel until it's actually happening.

Sarah xxx


----------

